# Can't see graemlins or feature of the month pics!!



## Daughter (Apr 18, 2004)

*Can\'t see graemlins or feature of the month pics!!*

The thread title sums it up really. On my old PC I could see all avatars, features of the months and smilies but all I get now is a little red X. Could it be a setting in Internet Explorer or my firewall? I don't seem to have this issue at other websites I visit. 

Thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## Daughter (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Can\'t see graemlins or feature of the month pics!!*

BUMP!

Can't see images on homepage for this site either.


----------



## Sonic98 (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Can\'t see graemlins or feature of the month pics!!*

I noticed some error messages before I logged in but not after. I decided to just click a few links on the page just to see what happens, and I am not able to get to the photo gallery. I didn't really notice any problems on the homepage though.


----------



## Daughter (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Can\'t see graemlins or feature of the month pics!!*

Thanks for your reply. I used my friend's PC the other day and I could see everything as I should... it must be a setting on my PC or internet browser settings butI have no idea what plus I can see other sites just fine.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Can\'t see graemlins or feature of the month pics!!*

I have the same prob on my pc.


----------



## Daughter (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Can\'t see graemlins or feature of the month pics!!*

annoying isn't it?

*bump*
Can anyone helllllp, I wanna see features of da months!!!


----------



## EXSQUISIT (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Can\'t see graemlins or feature of the month pics!!*

Daughter,

I was having this problem long ago when I got norton antivirus.  If you have this, that could be the problem.  If so, let me know and I will pm you the instructions on how to enable for this site.


----------



## Daughter (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Can\'t see graemlins or feature of the month pics!!*

yay thanks! I do have norton antivirus and norton internet security. 

thanks again


----------



## EXSQUISIT (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Can\'t see graemlins or feature of the month pics!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Daughter said:*
yay thanks! I do have norton antivirus and norton internet security. 

thanks again 

[/ QUOTE ]

pming you the instructions.


----------



## Daughter (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Can\'t see graemlins or feature of the month pics!!*

thanks ms Jennifer, but I must be slow, I'm still not having any luck


----------



## oregonchick97266 (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: Can\'t see graemlins or feature of the month pics!!*

bump


----------



## dimopoulos (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Can\'t see graemlins or feature of the month pi*

This is usually caused by Norton Internet Security. There is a relevant article in the manual/help file on how you can allow a site to load its images. The change is done in the settings of the program

Nikos


----------



## NGC (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Can\'t see graemlins or feature of the month pi*

Can someone pm the instructions to me please? I tried figuring it out (I have Norton Internet Security on a new laptop). The one change I tried to make caused me to not be able to access the board period - LOL, so I am VERY challenged 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TIA


----------



## EXSQUISIT (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Can\'t see graemlins or feature of the month pi*

sent u a pm.


----------



## NGC (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Can\'t see graemlins or feature of the month pi*

Thanks ms jennifer. I'm going to check it now


----------



## NGC (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Can\'t see graemlins or feature of the month pi*






 Okay, okay, okay - it took almost an hour but I got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Thanks Ms Jennifer - you led me in the right direction.
It was definitely the Norton Internet Security software blocking my joy.

Thanks Honey!


----------



## EXSQUISIT (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Can\'t see graemlins or feature of the month pi*

very welcome!


----------



## peacelove (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Can\'t see graemlins or feature of the month pi*

is it possible to just post the instructions? I have the same problem. I have red "x" everywhere. 

Thanks!


----------



## EXSQUISIT (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Can\'t see graemlins or feature of the month pi*

The instructions are to click on your norton internet icon (mine is a green globe at the bottom in my icons). Then you choose options at the top of the window that opens. Then click internet security (or personal firewall depending upon what version of norton you have). Put in your password if applicable. Choose the web content tab at the top of the window that opens. At the bottom left click the ADD SITE button and type in www.longhaircareforum.com and hit okay. After this scroll thru the list of websites and find "www.longhaircareforum" and highlight it blue. Then on your right go thru and permit each option for the site. That should do it. Let me know if it works.


----------



## peacelove (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Can\'t see graemlins or feature of the month pi*

Ms Jennifer, it worked! Thank you so much. I could not figure it what the problem was.

Thanks again.


----------



## EXSQUISIT (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Can\'t see graemlins or feature of the month pi*

very welcome


----------



## EXSQUISIT (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Can\'t see graemlins or feature of the month pics!!*

bumping for nonie


----------



## asha (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Can\'t see graemlins or feature of the month pics!!*

I just upgraded to internet security 2004...and that is when the problems started. I read the instructions but I can't find those tabs.


----------

